# Hello Everyone!



## lbgreen (Jul 6, 2012)

My name is Leda and we are military. I am a special events coordinator for a haunted trail/house/hayride at a military base in AL. This is my 3rd year doing this event and I am hoping that all of you spooky people can perk up and stimulate my brain. I think I am a member of every halloween forum there is an my creative abilities have finally met their limits! LOL..But the dead will arise and I will persist in my scary endevors!! Happy Spooking to all! So glad to be a member of the forum! Looking forward to reading all of your tutorials and see what you guys have come up with!! Have a great day!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

First let me say, Thank you for service! Welcome to HauntedForum, your going to find a lot of great ideas and people with the know how to help you with just about everything Halloween.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Leda!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Leda!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Hey Leda, welcome to haunt forum!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Can't wait to swap ideas!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, lb


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Leda!


----------



## lbgreen (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for such a warm welcome. Your pics are too cool. And Granny Lou, My granpa use to make elderberry wine and I would love to have a glass!! ROFL
Happy Haunting !


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey There and Welcome


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE and welcome


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome Leda!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Greetings, glad you're joining us!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome and Hello.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------

